# Snaking wiring question.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Fish sticks and long drill bits.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Fish sticks and long drill bits.


Ya fish is a brain food and will make you think more lol. 

That's what we use.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Fish sticks and long drill bits.


That seems like the easiest method, I just would be nervous to demolish some wires going across a joist further down the line.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....what part of the fish...makes the stick:001_huh:...


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...apple&p=south+park+fish+sticks&sigb=12e6k7peh


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p=south+park+fish+sticks&tnr=21&vid=42A59EF2C89734FA6BA242A59EF2C89734FA6BA2&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DU.5007202560376869%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fvideos%2Fwatch%2F%3Fq%3Dsouth%2Bpark%2Bfish%2Bsticks%26vid%3D42A59EF2C89734FA6BA242A59EF2C89734FA6BA2%26docid%3D5007202560376869&sigr=13uo9cc1s&newfp=1&tit=south+park+fish+sticks+joke&back=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fmobile%2Fs%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26_tsrc%3Dapple%26p%3Dsouth%2Bpark%2Bfish%2Bsticks&sigb=12e6k7peh


Hahahah, Hahahahaha,, hahahaha,,,, 
Shoot, I almost wet myself..... 
Hahahaha ha

That was just funny this morning. Thanks.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

journeyman777 said:


> I am installing some recessed lighting in a condo with no access at all. We will be making holes... the less, the better. I've seen a few different methods for cutting across multiple ceiling joists, on a finished ceiling. Would like to hear some more tricks or ideas on running wires through ceiling joists on a finished ceiling


If I can cut a hole and push a piece of PVC through the hole to the next hole, I then push the MC or Romex through the PVC and then remove the PVC.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> If I can cut a hole and push a piece of PVC through the hole to the next hole, I then push the MC or Romex through the PVC and then remove the PVC.


Hmmmm,that's a good idea , maybe you put a piece of string in that and pull the wire through.:thumbsup:


----------



## Neoursa (Sep 22, 2012)

journeyman777 said:


> That seems like the easiest method, I just would be nervous to demolish some wires going across a joist further down the line.


That's how I think. You're taking a chance if you drill long distances and don't know for sure what's there. 

What I could suggest is use a scope. Say you drilled out your hole for the old work IC and need to go 3 over. Scope the light hole to see if you're clear to drill, then make a small hole on the opposite side of joist to get in and scope. Then repeat. 

It may just be easier to cut a small square, like single gang size at each joist that straddles both sides, reattach after.

I just keep some Sheetrock 20 on hand to fill those small holes.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Hmmmm,that's a good idea , maybe you put a piece of string in that and pull the wire through.:thumbsup:


Then you would have to terminate the raceway. That would require skill. Nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

You might get lucky and find that its truss framing.who knows.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

what we sometimes do, is patch a hole and patch it over with a vent grill.

nobody ever questions seing a vent grill for a cold air return in a random spot.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

pwoody said:


> what we sometimes do, is patch a hole and patch it over with a vent grill.
> 
> nobody ever questions seing a vent grill for a cold air return in a random spot.


??? That's cheap as hell! Primo Hackism.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

journeyman777 said:


> That seems like the easiest method, I just would be nervous to demolish some wires going across a joist further down the line.


Chance you take doing it...the camera method is good but you need a long ass camera stem... longest are maybe 24"? That's why drilling across joists is high dollar for recessed's. They recoil at the thought of sheetrock work.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

if it works, it works. sometimes you have to make a hole, and patching/painting is not what we do. we can refer another contractor into the deal, let the homeowner deal with it themselves, or put on a finished vent grill and have a happy paying customer, which is what its all about.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

I use robot bugs programmed to go from point a to point b, , I tie fishing string to robot bugs , done


----------



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

If you take a job like that make sure the customer knows and it's in writing you will cut nice holes, (I like to use large hole saws) and keep the pieces but they have to find someone to fix em it's part of a Reno, your a sparky not a drywaller.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Never a good idea to drill blind (through beams without seeing the other side first) you can end up through other wires or even water lines


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought one of those Milwaukee flexible cameras a while ago. Works wonders in areas that you can't see with your eyes


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Get the as built drawings out because around here they use 1" copper for resi sprinklers.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

1" orange pvc for resi sprinklers here


----------

